# Tsunade-hime vs Ki-, Aka- and Kuro-tsuchi



## Stonaem (Aug 24, 2017)

Location: Naruto vs Orochimaru (after the fight)
Distance: 30m
Knowledge: Rank/reputation
Mindset: IC

Versions: War Arc
Restrictions: None
Stipulations: None

Its the Legends of Old against Them That Carry the Future on their Shoulders!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Aug 24, 2017)

Kitsuchi's doton sandwich is the only threat but that thing could be shook off with Katsuyu or Byakugo.

Tsunade with low diff.


----------



## oiety (Aug 24, 2017)

Make it EoS Kurotsuchi and they win via Yoton: Ash Seal + Doton: Sando.

These versions lose though, can't see them having enough time to get off a proper Doton: Sando with Tsunade hounding them in CQC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 24, 2017)

According to their wiki:
- Kuro is a prominent genjutsu user (best among Gokage when she became Tsuchikage)
- KI is a powerful Doton user
- They have amazing hit power (remember panel fights)

Would a combo of genjutsu and power punch not weaken the princess? Or any genjutsu followed by a major jutsu?


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Aug 24, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> of genjutsu


featless


Silnaem said:


> power punch


Tsunade is the main representive of "The power punch !"


Silnaem said:


> not weaken the princess?



Nope


Silnaem said:


> Or any genjutsu followed by a major jutsu?


Subjective and a bit speculative.. And ı dont think so.. I love Kitsuchi and Kurotsuchi (she is my favorite girl from that generation) but they aint proper match for Tsunade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 25, 2017)

Katsuyu is the troublesome factor

Consider:
- restricting her limits Hime-sama too much
- allowing her makes Tsunade nigh invincible in battle

What do you'll think about this?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gohara (Aug 25, 2017)

I give Tsunade an edge in my opinion but that's partially due to a lack of feats for the team as we've barely seen any of them in match ups so far.


----------



## Mithos (Aug 25, 2017)

Between her evasion, Souzou Saisei/Byakugou, and Katsuyu, Tsunade can withstand any attacks that the other team dishes out. Factor in that the most troublesome aspect of the other team's offense, large scale earth-style, can be dealt with her Heruclean strength and I think that Tsunade should come out on top, albeit with difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 26, 2017)

i'm sorry, but  this is a horrible mismatch. Tsunade absolutlely, 1-page, 7-panel, stomps them. 
she wont even get to use kuchiyose.

if there ever was a match where she literally runs thru her opposition, this is it.
they have nothing for her, nevermind the sheer redundancy of their trios arsenal


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 3, 2018)

If you'll wanna do what Troyse and I are doing, where we challenge each other to respond within a certain time limit, then feel free to do so

@Blu-ray 
Do you think we could make that competitive?

Such that should any two posters/sides challenge each other thusly, the winner gets a certain reward. 

Now considering the rarity of there being concessions in debate, the winner could be decided by vote, response times and/or otherwise

Well?


----------

